# What bowls are you using to feed?



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Just saw a great run down of the different kinds of bowls and how they rank by Susan Garett, Dr. Becker and Rodney Habib. Lots of great information on hidden dangers and cleaning. Currently I have Ray Dunn ceramic/pottery bowls that cutely say "slurp" and "chomp". I am seriously thinking of getting some Basis stainless bowls that will fit into those. That way I don't need to get a stand either.
Plastic was low, silicone did a bit better, then there was glass, ceramic and finally top of the line stainless but only if they are made for human use and only if you are sure there is no lead etc. in the stainless. It was an eye opener for me!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, I use bone China dishes, the same I use for myself. 

Do you have a link to the article?


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

It's an offshoot of Recallers called "Life With Cats and Dogs". Here is the facebook link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/insidescooppets/?fref=gc&dti=1940287439381116&hc_location=ufi


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am considering switching to these but currently do use steel bowls in raised diners. https://www.petcomfort.com/high-feeding-system/#selectSetTab


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

And here's a link for messenger:
https://www.facebook.com/subscriptiongroup/dialog/?group_id=258516088147528&hc_location=ufi

They did mention that bone china, may not be safe as we think since the finish wears off after awhile or if it was made oversees. Also, that a dogs dish is the 4th dirtiest item in a house and even washing some types in the dishwasher doesn't remove salmonella. Now, Dr. Becker did say that by and large most dogs can handle salmonella but it does give you pause. (hopefully I quoted that correctly) Anyway, with Rudy going to be my main man for many years to come (hopefully) I will invest in some good stainless bowls, especially because of city water and all the chlorine! My last poodle lived to be 17 and my oldest labs were 15 and 16. I always put fresh water in a gallon container and let the chlorine evaporate out of it over night before giving it to them. I think it was at least one way to get rid of another possible source of ill health.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Look at the bottom of the stainless bowls and there should be marks indicating 18/8 or something that lead etc. is not used. Susan G. pointed it out in the video.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Lily, looks like you have great bowls and I love the system! You are always so ahead of the game! Thanks for your patience with me and my enthusiasm! I'm learning because of all of you great people! Now home to take little man outside to play in the snow!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Love this topic. I have one ceramic and one corelle. I intentionally avoided metal because of the rally figure 8 that uses metal bowls! Have a bunch of plastic bowls for occasional fosters. One of my boarding facilities uses bamboo.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I use custard dishes


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Lily, looks like you have great bowls and I love the system! You are always so ahead of the game! Thanks for your patience with me and my enthusiasm! I'm learning because of all of you great people! Now home to take little man outside to play in the snow!



Oh I don't have those yet, but am seriously considering them. You are most welcome for anything I can share. I am a pay it forward type.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Charleeann67:) said:


> And here's a link for messenger:
> https://www.facebook.com/subscriptiongroup/dialog/?group_id=258516088147528&hc_location=ufi
> 
> They did mention that bone china, may not be safe as we think since the finish wears off after awhile or if it was made oversees. Also, that a dogs dish is the 4th dirtiest item in a house and even washing some types in the dishwasher doesn't remove salmonella. Now, Dr. Becker did say that by and large most dogs can handle salmonella but it does give you pause. (hopefully I quoted that correctly) Anyway, with Rudy going to be my main man for many years to come (hopefully) I will invest in some good stainless bowls, especially because of city water and all the chlorine! My last poodle lived to be 17 and my oldest labs were 15 and 16. I always put fresh water in a gallon container and let the chlorine evaporate out of it over night before giving it to them. I think it was at least one way to get rid of another possible source of ill health.


Thanks for the info about bone china. I didn't think that the finish wears off - mine are plain white, but maybe it does?

I'm not worried about Salmonella - all of Babykins food is cooked - and I buy cooked Turkey from Costco which is for humans not pets - I sure hope that meat doesn't have Salmonella or E.coli. DH and I don't eat meat so any meat I bring into the house is already cooked for humans. The only thing I buy raw is hamburger from Trader Joe, don't laugh, I treat it like I do human samples in the lab - as potential biohazardous until it's cooked. I'm a little pathetic when it comes to raw meat since I so rarely handle it. You can all laugh at how silly I am.

What did they say about glass? I also use glass bowls both for water and food.

I prefer not to use Stainless steel because like scooterscout99 I need my dog to heel around stainless steel bowls with and without food in rally.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I use fuzzyard bowls with stainless steel inserts. They are very cute and easy to wash and swap. 

https://fuzzyard.com/au/pet-feeding/easy-pet-feeder.html


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Molly's set of bowls! They are pretty and don't tip and they are powder coated in a bronze color so they will never rust. I bought them 4 years ago and they still look like new!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Miracle and Jasper use dishes from this brand:

https://www.basispet.com

High quality...but expensive.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My sister lives near Stoke, right in the middle of the Potteries. Most of the dog bowls are plain white ceramic from factory outlets, mostly Wedgwood or similar, as a result. I like them as they are more stable than the small stainless steel bowls, go through the dishwasher, and were, until recently, made locally. It is important to consider glazes when buying earthenware, especially from countries with minimal regulation, as some do contain poisons that are not food safe, but porcelain from a major US or EU manufacturer is very unlikely to cause problems.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

We use stainless steel pet dishes, and Corelle bowls.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Stainless steel bowls I got for $8 at TJ Max lol. It is wonderful! It has rubber feet to prevent slipping


For my over enthusiastic Kit, we use a slow feeder. It is the kind that looks like a maze and available on amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow! We cover the range! I'm taking Dr. Becker/Rodney Habib and Susan's advice and buying a set of stainless that has been tested such as Basis and the ones that Lily uses. I'll have them forever and I measured, I can put them in the cute Ray Dunn ceramic bowls so they don't move and I'm esthetically happy too! lol
Now to be diligent and wash them every day. I would have bought from where Lily has her dog bowls but they are not round, they are shaped so that I couldn't insert them into the cutesie bowls I have that are ceramic.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I use a large ceramic bowl (says "good dog" on the bottom) for Asta's water. He has stainless steel for his food dish (embellished with bones) I am a freak for washing them all the time but Asta will not eat or drink unless the bowls are very very clean - I think that is the most important thing, whether ceramic or stainless steel.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Astas mom..I am the same, we have a ceramic for water and stainless steel for food, they also get washed dailey.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I use these Pyrex bowls for food and water. They are very thick glass with flat sturdy bottoms. The lids come in handy if we travel. I have used the same ones for 26 years. They do come in a variety of sizes too.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Flat bottom Ethical Stoneware dog dish for both food & water (because Mimi can’t tip it over)...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I use porcelain bowls marketed to humans. They seem to work okay. When I tried a stainless steel pet bowl, Oliver shied away. That told me there was something wrong with it.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I happen to use stainless steel, but I'm not a fan because they are so noisy and easy to push around. I should stop "putting up with it" and get ceramic or glass.

I'm having a snack, and all I can think is "Slurp and Chomp!" Haha!


----------

